# KaRiNe_Fr : 3011...and counting



## LV4-26

Hmm...Hmmm... Essai de micro...Bon, ça marche...(froissements de papier)...

Ma chère KaRiNe, ce n'est pas sans une certaine émotion que je viens ici te présenter mes plus sincères félicitations pour l'œuvre accomplie jusqu'à aujourd'hui. Mes camarades et moi-même sommes authentiquement ravis de nous voir tous réunis ici, en ce jour radieux, pour célébrer tes nombreuses qualités de forera. C'est pourquoi, au nom des WR forums et en vertu des pouvoirs qui me sont conférés, je te fais Chevalier dans l'ordre des trois mille posts. (smak - smak). Puisse ce jour béni marquer l'aube d'une nouvelle ère dans les relations entre nous deux pays. (Zut, c'est quoi cette feuille-là ?)

Joyeux postiversaire !!!​


----------



## Calamitintin

Du haut de ma petite centaine de posts, j'admire également l'exploit  Il va falloir que je poste encore 30 fois pareil pour t'atteindre, et, heu, alors attends, t'as quelques années de plus que moi, donc ça me fait plein de posts par an, moins les 100 déjà faits, soit...ah mais non j'ai pas pris en compte le carré de l'hypoténuse ; et comme l'âge du capitaine est également une variable, heu...Mouais...nan nan, je me suis pas perdue toute seule. C'est même pas vrai  BREF ! Continue de loutrer et je te rattraperai jamais


----------



## Nunty

View attachment 3782

et merci de tout cœur !​


----------



## Gévy

Couac? Qu'est-ce qui se passe ? Ohhhhhhhh, on peut dire que tu as la langue bien pendue, Karine, jijiji... (tu reconnaîtras ici ma façon de ricanner bêtement, avec l'accent espagnol).

Bon quoi, où sont la fête, le champagne, les guirlandes et les petits trucs bons à grignoter, que je me grouille d'arriver avant que tout le monde se soit baffré ? 

Continue à pianoter joliment sur ton clavier d'ordinateur, on veut encore recevoir plein de messages, des tonnes de messages. 

Félicitations et merci pour tes participations sympas, intéressantes, formidables, enjouées, amusantes...

Bisous, Pataclac,

Gévy


----------



## zaby

Féloches, Karine, pour ce nouveau postiversaire  !

Je ne peux m'empêcher de profiter de cette occasion pour m'essayer à ton nouveau jouet (plus accessible que artpat pour ceux qui comme moi n'ont pas tes talents de dessinatrice )


----------



## carolineR

Ayayaye... encore en retard !!! 
je suis au dessous de tout 
....vraiment pour tes posts et ton aide aux "informatically" retarded dans mon genre
Caro


----------



## Etcetera

Happy Postiversary, Karine!
You're a wonderful person, and it's a real pleasure to talk with you. Thank you for all your posts!


----------



## Hakro

Je connais des gens qui ont du talent de la langue, et je connais des gens qui ont du talent de la peinture, mais je n'ai pas souvent rencontré une personne qui a les deux, comme toi, KaRiNe. 

   Félicitations !


----------



## heidita

Oh, I thought one had to speak French here!! Always nice to see you!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je fais sobre (*) cette fois ! 

Amicalement,


 (*) mais ne le suis-je pas toujours ? *hips*! (oh, pardon !)


----------



## Thomas1

Salut Karine,

Felicitations pour tes 3000+ posts ! Je te remerci bien pour tes posts très utils sur le forum et tes PMs d’eux j’ai appri beaucoup ayant été bien ammusé à la fois. Une personne très sympa avec un grand sense de l’humeur et une âme artistique – c’est Karine -- continue come ça !!!  


Thomas


----------



## fenixpollo

Your intelligence, insight and collaborative spirit extend outside of the French forum. I've enjoyed participating in some of your last thousand, Karine.  I hope to be able to contribute to the next thousand, too. 

*Happy Postiversary!*


----------



## mickaël

Un peu en retard (mais je ne suis pas le seul  ) et pas de joli avatar à t'offrir en reconnaissance de celui que tu m'as dessiné  (<-- Arf, quelle idée j'ai eu de lui demander un, maintenant je suis obligé de le porter... mais bon, faisons mine de sourire ! jijiji..  <-- un autre à rire bêtement, en partie grâce à toi ), puisque artpad est en panne (vaut mieux pour tout le monde quand même et surtout pour toi : méchant comme je suis, il aurait probablement ressemblé à ceci en horriblement mal dessiné  ), mais simplement un grand merci pour ton aide et ta gentillesse.  

Un peu longue cette phrase, j'espère qu'elle est compréhensible au moins.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Thomas1, fenixpollo, mickaël (*) : cf. post #10! 


 (*) quoique... pour toi, je me demande...


----------



## Necsus

*   CONGRATSKARINE !!!   *​


----------



## Nicomon

44 messages plus tard... j'ai enfin trouvé le bon forum  

*BRAVO KARINE !!*

Comme je n'ai malheureusement ni ton talent, ni tes compétences informatiques, j'offre à ma charmante "correspondante outre Atlantique" ces citations 
et dessins de Saint Exupéry, l'auteur de mon livre culte. 

*Tourlou *


----------



## ireney

Congrats Karine!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nescus, Nicomon, ireney(*): cf. also post #10! 

 (*) Nice handwriting and very first Flipbook!?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Chère KaRiNe Fr,

Peux-tu imaginer le WR sans toi? Doncs, je n'aurait besoin de te féliciter.  Je plaisante, je rigole, je déconne. De toute façon merci beaucoup pour les incalculables aides. Félicitations. Bravo!!!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci Craker Jack.
Non je n'imagine pas WR sans moi, mais la réciproque n'est pas forcément vraie !


----------



## geve

Comment donc ? 
Alors comme ça, on attend que je tourne le dos pour passer un nouveau cap ? 
Je vois qu'on continue à bien s'amuser sans moi. C'est un scandale.  Mais que fait la police ?? 
Bon allez, félicitations quand même.


----------

